# ovulating on own still prescribed clomid?



## elaine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I ovulate each month but have been prescribed 25mg of clomid for 6 cycles  has anyone else been in same situation.im not sure if doctors think it might give me a boost or they are not sure what else to try before im referred for ivf


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

HI Elaine

The doctors cannot find anything wrong with me - my lap & Dye was all clear, they are convinced I'm ovulating but they gave me 3 months of 50g Clomid anyway.

I think the cons phrased it as "extra target practice" or maybe that was me.

Anyway, whatever the problem with me is, Clomid didn't fix it, we had 3 BFNs and I'm back at the cons this week for referral to IVF clinic.

Good luck for you Clomid cycles


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I too ovulate with no problems at all...in fact I have naturally high progesterone levels and consultant said he thinks I may even ovulate more than one egg naturally on occasion. Clomid is often tried as first fertility treatment as it's more "natural" as you still continue to ttc naturally each month, without all the injections etc that stimulated IUI or the more invasive procedures and drugs that IVF cycle entails.

Anyway, I was prescribed 50mg clomid for 6mths, 5 years ago.....this was following 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages and for some reason my usually regular cycles went from 28 days (ovulation cd14) to alternate months being erratic eg 28 days, 31 days, 28 days, 30 days etc. Clomid regulated my cycles but they were 30/31 days with me still ovulating cd14/15 so lengthened luteal phase (from ovulation to period).....but consultant also prescribed to boost ie release more eggs each month and as my consultant actually said to me "more target practise for the sperm" (*espoir * - perhaps it's a standard phrase used by all consultants if yours said it to you too !!). I responded well and released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle I was on clomid but unfortunately no BFPs.

I'm quite a bit further down the line than you as I have know problems (endo, septate uterus and blood clotting/immune issues causing early mc) and have had quite a few IVF cycles......however, lots of ladies do find success with clomid so fingers crossed it works for you.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## elaine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks have made me feel better i find it very frustrating that no problems have been found with husband and myself almost wish they would find something so it could be treated!I have had a natural mc so con said no need for dye like you said minxy my nurse says i have very good readings every month for my blood tests (number i was told was 72? not sure what that is )but still no bfp i was hoping for a higher dose of clomid maybe 50mg but cons said i would be in to much pain (was willing to put up with pain!!) im trusting they know best!


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

I know what you mean about the unexplained aspect of it all.  I feel at least if they found something we could maybe treat it.

I've got a few questions for the cons on Thurs e.g. my temp charts suggest that on every cycle, 2 days after ovulation, I have a progesterone dip which would prevent any natural BFPs.  Fingers crossed that's the issue and with some progesterone supplements my BFP will arrive.

I'm just so tired of hoping every month.  It doesn't help either when on day 25 (i.e. today) you suddenly throw up your lunch for no apparent reason.  Even my secretary asked me if i was pg!  Here's hoping


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hi again *elaine*

Your progesterone level of 72 nmol/l is very good....they look for anything over 30 nmol/l to indicate ovulation.

You don't mention how old you are or how long you've been ttc but I'm wondering why has your consultant not recommended IUI since you have no known problems with your fallopian tubes, rather than IVF if the clomid isn't successful ?

I can understand the frustration when you're classed as "unexplained" but from someone who has many problems causing fertility issues (thankfully ovulation not one of them!), it doesn't always help when there is something you can pinpoint as causing problems....it can be just as frustrating because there isn't always a cure or treatment for these problems. 

*espoir*....when you say you get a temp dip just after ovulation....do you also get the temp dip just before ovulation? Does your temp remain low throughout 2ww or does it have this little dip following ovulation but then rises again and remains elevated until AF ? How are you determining what day you actually ovulate from your charts ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## elaine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

hi
im 29 and have been ttc since i was 24 so am feeling like there is a problem but its just not been found yet!i do understand how you feel if there is a problem or not its still heartbreaking every month and unfortunately i seem to be at the age where every one i know is pregnant!
my con has not even mentioned iui every time i see him its for no more then ten mins i thought this was just the natural way to go?! i have had a hysteroscopy which was all ok but apart from that only blood tests i was told if my clomid didnt work when we get to sep i would be referred for ivf and where i live the funding is very tight and waiting lists long i know i should try and ask more questions but i find it very hard to be forceful with a doctor its just in and out this is what we are going to do! no option but to agree go home and wait for next appointment


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

Elaine - I find that if you go in armed with a list of questions (on paper so I don't forget them!) then they are more likely to give you a bit more attention.

If that fails I also break down in tears at most appointments and then they feel more obliged to talk to you.  But I have to agree the information flow is terrible.

Hi Minxy - according to the fertility charting thingy I got from Boots you should be looking for a spike in your BBT which is at least 0.1 degree C than the previous 6 readings and which lasts for at least 2 - 3 days.

I found it really hard to pinpoint this as my charts look like a picture of the Himalayas (spikes dips troughs the odd plateau and then up and down again!), but both my consultant and my acupuncturist have reviewed them and said that I'm ovulating.

Its the acupuncturist who says that I have a dip - I may as well have been reading Japanese for all I could make out!

Body being cruel again.  Today is cd28 and with it being the first cycle after i finished Clomid I expected my cycle to remain about this level.  I have had no AF symptoms (very odd) and just can't stop hoping that this might be it.

I keep catching myself thinking "wow I'm pregnant" and I know that it is extremely unlikely this month and am heading for a huge fall but I just can't snap out of it.


----------



## elaine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

espoir09 you are so right im gonna try the tears route no doctor can ignore a hysterical woman!
every month my body convinces my mind im pg the rational part of me knows im not but you still hope dont you?im really hoping and keeping my fingers crossed for you you never know this might be your month xx


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Elaine.  Today is cd31 - still no sign of AF and no symptoms.  My cycle pre-Clomid was 28 days but I didn't think I'd go straight back to 31 days.

I've promised myself that if AF doesn't show up tomorrow I will test first thing Wed am but I am absolutely terrified - whilst there's no AF and I don't have a BFN from an HPK I might be pg.  The minute I take that test the dream is over again this month.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

fingers crossed 4 a bfp hun xxx


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks - I'm just too scared to hope


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

thats natural tho hun. Us women dont want 2 set ourselves up 4 disappointment and heartache. I was always told if theres no period after cd35 2 cd40 then 2 go back 2 my gp/clinic. But mind clomid can change ur cycle lengths aswell, so that could also b ur problem. Ur gp/clinic may prescribe u provera or something else 2 help bring on ur period if it still doesnt appear. Ive got my fingers crossed that u wont need any of the above tho xxx


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Lesley.

The Clomid shortened my cycle from 31 days to 28 for all 3 cycles.  Given that there will still be some in my system I thought that I would stay about 28 days for this cycle at least.

I'd kinda forgotten about everything as I'm runnng around desperately to get everything sorted for our holiday on Thursday when I realised last week as we were going to the cons appt that I was due on probably the next day but hadn't had a single AF symptom!

Anyway I'm now at cd32 and sure that AF will turn up by lunchtime.  If she hasn't then I'm going to be a big brave girl and buy a HPK (I refuse to have keep them in the house as the last one I bought - for when we started trying actually expired before I got to use it!!!!) to test tomorrow.

Haven't told DH anything as I don't want to get his hopes up for nothing.  

It would just be perfect if it was this month - I would be pg for the big 3-0 which has been really bothering me and we could really enjoy our holiday!


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

aww hun xx

Well if no af appears n u get a bfn on the test 2mrw then take a 2 pack on holiday with u. Dont stress tho hun unfortuantly theres nothing u can do but wait til after ur holiday, i know its easier said than done tho. Fingers crossed x


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheers Lesley

I know I'm being a big baby (TMI but every time I go to the loo I'm sure that this time there will be some spotting).

Anyway, I've been a good girl and bought a 2 pack HPK this lunch.  Am going to sit down with DH when I get home from work and explain.  Then I'm going to test in the morning.

If nothing else, its the first time in 3 years of trying that I've even needed to.  Small steps eh?!


----------



## KellyB73 (Mar 3, 2010)

I was in a similar position as you, my lap & dye was all clear and bloods were all ok.  We had previously had problems with my DH but after his kidney transplant this improved so were being treated as unexplained.  My consultant said we might as well try Clomid as it was cheap to prescribe(!) so wasn't costing NHS much... Clomid shortened my cycle to approx 25 days and after the first month of taking it I didn't have many side affects.
Anyway we were fortunate to get a BFP on our 7th attempt, I was so convinced Clomid wasn't going to work and we had an appointment to try IUI but thankfully I got my BFP the week before the appointment!
We now have a beautiful baby boy who is nearly 7 months old thanks to Clomid so it can work.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Kellyxxx


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Kelly.

Unfortunately in the end I didn't make it to testing, I started just after midnight so went from a 28 day cycle to a 32 day cycle.

Gutted


----------

